# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Accertamento con adesione

## marco.M

Salve a tutti, l'accertamento con adesione è soggetto alla sospensione feriale? Ovvero, con avviso di accertamento notificato il 1° agosto posso proporre l'istanza nei 105 giorni (60 + 45 di sospensione feriali)??
Sicuramente la domanda è banale e la risposta è positiva, però ho questo piccolo dubbio.
Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Salve a tutti, l'accertamento con adesione è soggetto alla sospensione feriale? Ovvero, con avviso di accertamento notificato il 1° agosto posso proporre l'istanza nei 105 giorni (60 + 45 di sospensione feriali)??
> Sicuramente la domanda è banale e la risposta è positiva, però ho questo piccolo dubbio.
> Grazie e buon lavoro

  
Sai che io non sono così sicuro ?  :Frown:  
L'accertamento con adesione non è un istituto processuale ..... 
Semmai è il termine per fare ricorso che viene sospeso. 
Spero di poter essere smentito, ma più ci penso .....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## marco.M

Cerco di fare un ragionamento: il termine per fare ricorso viene sospeso...e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo....l'art. 6, co. 2 del D.L. 218/97 così sancisce: "_il contribuente nei cui confronti sia stato notificato avviso di accertamento ..... può formulare anteriormente all'impugnazione dell'atto dinanzi la commissione tributaria provinciale......_".....quindi se l'avviso di accertamento è stato notificato, ad es., il 15 luglio, io posso proporre ricorso entro il 29 Ottobre (60 gg + 46 di sospensione)......ergo, se l'atto lo posso impugnare entro il 29 ottobre, entro tale data posso richiedere l'accertamento con adesione.
E' corretto?????

----------


## Contabile

Accertamento con adesione
Quando il periodo di sospensione di 90 giorni, previsto dall'art.6, co.3 del D.Lgs. n.218/97, venga a ricadere, come termine iniziale o come termine finale, nell'arco temporale che va dal 1&#176; agosto al 15 settembre, si applica il periodo di sospensione
feriale.
I due periodi di sospensione sono cumulativi (R.M. n.159/99).

----------


## marco.M

Sono d'accordo sul periodo di sospensione una volta presentata l'istanza (art. 6, co. 3, del d.L. 218/97). Il mio caso, però, è il seguente: avviso di accertamento notificato il 15 Luglio, entro quando posso presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione? Entro il 29 Ottobre ovvero entro il 13 Settembre?

----------


## Contabile

Esempio 1
Avviso di accertamento notificato il 2 agosto;
Istanza di accertamento con adesione presentata il 10 agosto.
Il termine iniziale di decorrenza della sospensione di 90 giorni decorre dal 16 settembre in quanto l'art.6, co.3, sospende il termine per la presentazione del ricorso, che nel caso in esame inizia a decorrere dal 16 settembre.  
Esempio 2
Avviso di accertamento notificato il 21 marzo;
Istanza di accertamento con adesione presentata il 1 aprile.
Il termine per la redazione dell'atto di accertamento con adesione scade il 3 ottobre, tenuto conto che:
1. alla data del 1 aprile, sono decorsi 10 giorni dei 60 previsti per produrre ricorso;
2. dalla stessa data dell1 aprile iniziano a decorrere i 90 giorni, previsti dall'art.6, co.3, cui vanno aggiunti i residui 50 giorni risultanti dal precedente punto 1;
3. i 90 giorni di cui al punto 2 vengono a scadere il 29 giugno e che da tale data e sino all'inizio del periodo feriale decorrono altri 32 giorni dei residui 50 di cui al punto 2;
4. essendo intervenuta la sospensione feriale fino al 15 settembre, i rimanenti 18 giorni iniziano a decorrere il 16 settembre, per cui il termine finale di redazione dell'atto di adesione scade il 3 ottobre. 
Esempio 3
Avviso di accertamento notificato il 27 aprile;
Istanza di accertamento con adesione presentata il 18 giugno.
Il termine per la redazione dell'atto di accertamento con adesione scade il 9 novembre tenuto conto che:
1. alla data del 18 giugno sono trascorsi 51 gg dei 60 previsti per produrre ricorso;
2. dalla stessa data del 18 giugno iniziano a decorrere i 90 giorni previsti dall'art.6, co.3, cui vanno sommati i residui 9 giorni risultanti dal precedente punto 1;
3. i 90 giorni di cui al precedente punto 2 vengono a scadere il 15 settembre;
4. essendo intervenuta il 1° agosto la sospensione feriale fino al 15 settembre, risultano decorsi soltanto 44 giorni dei 90 e i rimanenti 46 giorni, unitamente ai residui 9 utili per produrre ricorso, iniziano a decorrere dal 16 settembre, per cui il termine finale di redazione dell'atto di adesione scade il 9 novembre.  
Esempi tratti da rivista specializzata

----------


## marco.M

Grazie per gli esempi e scusa se insisto....ho un avviso di accertamento notificato il 15 luglio; l'istanza di accertamento la vorrei depositare, per vari motivi, l'ultimo giorno utile. Secondo me, confortato anche dai tuoi post, la posso presentare entro 60 gg dalla notifica + 45 giorni per la sospensione feriale (quindi 29 Ottobre). Da questa data decorreranno, poi, i 90 giorni di sospensione di cui all'art. 6, co. 3, del D.L. 218/97. Sbaglio?
Ovviamente nel dubbio la posso presentare anche prima.

----------


## Contabile

Io la presenterei il 25 o 26. Se la presenti l'ultimo giorno qualora non arrivaste ad un accordo il giorno stesso che non concilii devi depositare il ricorso. 
Ciao

----------


## marco.M

Vada anche per il 20 Ottobre...l'importante è che non la debba presentare entro 60 giorni dal 15 Luglio (13 settembre). 
La dovessi presentare anche il 29 Ottobre avrei comunqe altri 90 giorni per raggiungere un accordo o presentare ricorso. Sbaglio??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Cerco di fare un ragionamento: il termine per fare ricorso viene sospeso...e su questo siamo tutti d'accordo....l'art. 6, co. 2 del D.L. 218/97 così sancisce: "_il contribuente nei cui confronti sia stato notificato avviso di accertamento ..... può formulare anteriormente all'impugnazione dell'atto dinanzi la commissione tributaria provinciale......_".....quindi se l'avviso di accertamento è stato notificato, ad es., il 15 luglio, io posso proporre ricorso entro il 29 Ottobre (60 gg + 46 di sospensione)......ergo, se l'atto lo posso impugnare entro il 29 ottobre, entro tale data posso richiedere l'accertamento con adesione.
> E' corretto?????

  Non ricordavo al volo la legge ....  :Big Grin: 
Confermo che c'è la sospensione e mi scuso per l'erronea risposta di prima. 
ciao

----------


## marco.M

Nessun problema, figuriamoci...quindi confermi il mio ragionamento...ultimo giorno per presentare l'istanza di accertamento con adesione è il 29 Ottobre (con avviso di accertamento notificato il 15 Luglio), mentre ultimo giorno per proporre ricorso e il 27 Gennaio 2010.

----------

